# Happy Birthday to locovan



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Happy Birthday to locovan who is 69 today
ccasion5: ccasion7: ccasion9: ccasion6:
Many Happy Returns


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Happy birthday Mavis and many more of them. :new-bday: :new-bday: 

See you later today at Hatton Country Swamp. :roll: :lol: 

Viv


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Very many happy returns Mavis. Now even more reasons to enbibe in a tipple this weekend eh! :lol: 

See you very soon.

Love Peter & Jean


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

A very happy birthday, Mave  

I've got a nice soggy field waiting for you :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Have a Very Happy Birthday  

:new-bday: :new-bday: :new-bday: :new-bday: :new-bday:


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

A very Happy Birthday Mavis  - bet there will some partying at the Global so won't be expecting any early posting tomorrow :wink:


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mavis!! :new-bday: :new-bday: :new-bday: 

See you soon at Hatton....we're on our way in about 2 hours!


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Mavis!! Hope you have a super day. We will celebrate with you on the 3rd.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Happy birthday our Mave!

See you later.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Mavis ccasion4: ccasion7: ccasion5:

if we don't make it to the global have a good one

:wav:

this could be a long thread sweetheart


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mavis.

1941 was a great year to be born in and survive. Keep healthy and 'enjoy'.

Huggsss Ray.


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mavis

xx


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy Birthday mavis

21 *Again* :!: 8O :lol: xx


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Happy birthday Mavis...... see you soon ccasion4: ccasion4:ccasion4:

Love Us...ccasion4:


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Have a gud un Mave  I was a blitz baby too :wink: dad came home and had a blitz with mom :lol: 

Graham


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

I didn't dee this thread before going on early birds. 

 Happy Birthday Mavis 

Be sure to have a great weekend. Sorry we can't be there.

All the very best,

Jock & Rita. xxx


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Mavis. Hope the weather is good for your weekend away, Alan.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Happy birthday Mavis, have a wonderful day


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

happy birthday Mavis - see you later!


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

happy birthday Mavis,have a lovely day.
seamus.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Happy Birthday,from Jennifer,Ted n Sassy,have a super day.
Jented


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Mavis have a brilliant time and I'm sure Ray will be spoiling you (As well as everyone else) Enjoy the day.

Lots of Love

Sonja and Kevin

xx


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Happy Birthday,have a good one  !

Val
xxx


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday Mavis!! 

Another Mave the rave weekend ahead of you.....I hope everyone else can keep up with you.  :wink: 

Keith and Ros
xx


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Birthday*

Hayyp 21st xxxxx

Russell


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy birthday Mavis!!!!! ccasion7:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

:new-bday: :new-bday: :new-bday: 

Very happy birthday Melvis, you can do anything this weekend but don't step on his Blue Suade Shoe's  

Try and remember the Global, because if all the people who promised to raise a glass with you turn up


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Wishing you a very happy birthday Mavis, it sure will be a good one following your recent news!

Waiting to see what the weather is going to do before deciding whether or not to join the Kent MCC rally at Swalecliffe. Still raining here at the moment (10.20 hrs).

With love and best wishes from us all,

Peggy, Beverly, David & Rhiannon xxxx

(x one for Ray from me!)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Birthday*

Happy Birthday Mavis, many many more happy ones to come.

Regards,
TM.


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday and have a super day.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Happy birthday Mavis from Sian and me. (And a happy un-birthday to Ray :lol: )

And many many more of them! :wink: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Many happy returns Mavis (whatever the hell that means...). :lol:

Have a GREAT day.

Dougie. xx


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Mavis :new-bday: 

Here's to many more :wink: 

Regards and best wishes

Dean & Angela xxx


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Happy birthday Mavis and many more of them, at this rate you are going to catch me up.

Peter


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

All the best Mavis, will raise a glass to you tonight.
Sue and John xx


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Gosh I hope i am not too late to wish you a happy bir fun day Mavis.

Have a great one.

dave p


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Wishing you a Happy Birthday Mavis, and many more to come.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Happy birthday Mavis, have a good un. Dont do anything I wouldnt :lol: 

Andy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

My dongle is so slow so I will say thanks to all of you in one go.
At the global so couldnt fail to have a great day and just got p--drunk on Brillopad's champayne, Toffee vodka and Amereta from **** wow what a day.
I have had a very happy birthday--here's to next year :roll: hic!!!
Frank lots of spelling mistakes but I can hardly see the screen :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, how did your birthday bash go at the global Mavis :?:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Bucks fizz for brekkies


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

bigbazza said:


> Bucks fizz for brekkies


Without the Bucks 8O 8O

Viv


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes I have had so much Champagne people bought bottles of it to drink my good news and my Birthday.
Sue and Gil, Viv and Mike drank my health with it and Dennis loaded me with enough to bath in.
Next year I will be celebrating my 70th birthday (can you believe that) you just have to be there Baz!! Global next year.


----------

